# How to Express Anal Glands - DIY



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

(Also interested in this info.)


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

OMG!!! Ok.. I just You Tubed this...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJStqOPCFdA

Perhaps, I will pay the $75 vet visit!!!


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

hahaha! ok... now THIS is cute!!! :laugh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kD5Gaf3uvXI


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

The videos illustrates it perfectly. It really isn't that hard. If someone could show you how to do snoop's you'll save a lot of money since most dogs needs to have their glands expressed every 2 weeks.
I usually do Ponki's when she gets a bath.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

eww... i had no idea it squeeze out like that... like a pudding sandwich!

yikes.. ok.. i *might* give Snoops a bath tonight and try this out..


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

ound: Ok... you totally ruined pudding for me!

Good luck!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Ewwwww.... I had chocolate pudding earlier. :quiet:

I think you will be able to do it just fine. Of course if Snoops is feeling tender, he may not be real excited about you doing it. I can see doing it for good health maintenance would be easier. Worth a try though.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

PonkiPoodles said:


> ound: Ok... you totally ruined pudding for me!
> 
> Good luck!


and :quiet:

is all i got..... hahah


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

A groomer will do it for a lot less then your vet wants to charge. Just a FYI. 
I would just do it myself though. Did it on my pitbull a few weeks back for the first time and it was actually pretty easy.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

ok... i'm going in.. wish me luck! uke:

dunno if Snoops will let me do it.. he gets squirmy in the bath. so it's just like popping a zit, right?

sorry to have ruined chocolate poo-ding for everyone.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

OMG! I needed a good giggle. Don't get lost in there!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

If they are impacted though snoops will have to see the vet, in fact I don't actually agree with groomers expressing glands, i think a vet should do it...because a dog rubbing the rear on the floor is usually an indication of something more then simple anal gland expression and by a groomer doing that and having the dog stop..impacted anals could be sitting around causing more harm, if that makes sense..

I do it for customers when they ask but I also suggest they at least see a vet to rule out the glands being impacted before having it done again, just personal preference I guess..


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

whew! bath time done... Snoops smells like a lovely raspberry. 

so I tried to squeeze them, but i wasn't exactly sure how hard to squeeze? A bit of white stuff came out.. but nothing brown like in the you tube video. I stopped cuz I freaked out! I think I will take him to the vet....

I feel that I did put quite enough pressure down when I was squeezing.. would I have noticed a "splurt" or would it have been more subtle? The fact that only a bit of white stuff came out - does that mean there was really nothing (poop) there to squeeze out? his butt did feel a little swollen - does this mean they are impacted? im not quite sure what a toy poodle's butt should feel like? 

sorry to be so gross and descriptive but... how else do i write this in a tasteful manner? lol!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I personally would not express the anal glands unless the dog is actually having a problem with them. If your dog is scooting/licking then a vet should see them. They might express for you at home, but you wont be able to tell if there is an infection in the glands (which you can tell by the texture/color/smell) unless you know what normal is like. I work at a vets, and it seems like the more we express the glands on dogs, the more they need it done. We try and take a more hands off approach unless they are actually having problems. Plus your vet will actually express the glands from the inside. Not pressing on the outside like groomers. That way she can tell how full they really are, if they are hard, if they are impacted, etc.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

cuddleparty said:


> whew! bath time done... Snoops smells like a lovely raspberry.
> 
> so I tried to squeeze them, but i wasn't exactly sure how hard to squeeze? A bit of white stuff came out.. but nothing brown like in the you tube video. I stopped cuz I freaked out! I think I will take him to the vet....
> 
> ...


White?!?!? Don't know about that.... it's usually brown, Ponki's is usually like brown liquid and it has kind of a musky smell. And it does squirt when I do Ponki's - that's why I do it before a bath. Maybe you should take him to the vet... just to rule out any serious issues.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Ponki - it was actually sort of beige colored.. not white. It didn't smell either. It was the tiniest amount that came out.. maybe it was soap ? 

I think I will take him to the vet ... I've proven that I can't do this on my own.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

This is what it’s supposed to look like:
_Anal gland fluid is normally yellow to tan in color and watery in consistency. Impacted anal gland material is usually brown or gray and thick._ (copied from wikipedia - but I think it's the most accurate description)

Might be soap.... If you don't feel comfortable doing it, it's always best to have a vet do it. It shouldn't be swollen thou!!!!

Here's the link if you want to read more about it to compare it to what snoops is doing: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anal_glands


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks for that ponki  wow! didn't expect that extreme close up photo on wikipedia! haha!

i'm not even sure if it is swollen... it just felt puffy to me.. but maybe that's "normal"? like I mentioned.. i'm not exactly sure how it is supposed to feel. so i'm gonna call the vet in the morning and drop by with Snoops  Better to be on the safe side.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Your welcome cuddleparty 
Hope he feels better tomorrow!


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Just to add to that... _"Anal gland fluid is normally yellow to tan in color and watery in consistency."_ - this kind of describes what it was like.

I agree.. I don't think it's anything serious. I just want Snoops to have some comfort and relief! Poor guy... I guess this is sort of like having doggy hemorrhoids!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

cuddleparty said:


> I agree.. I don't think it's anything serious. I just want Snoops to have some comfort and relief! Poor guy... I guess this is sort of like having doggy hemorrhoids!


ound: That is too funny!!! You crack me up cuddleparty!!! ROFL!!!!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Great thread, I was actually wanting to learn how they do 
this as well.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

How is Snoops doing now? Have you had him to the vet yet? I would not express the glands myself on my little ones, but then I would probably vomit LOL! I have this issue with stuff like that lol!


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for asking P4P - I haven't brought Snoops in to the vet yet. I noticed that his irritation seems to be subsiding tho! I am going to give it a few more days to observe him. If it gets worse or continues, I will bring him in. If it seems to be better I will leave it. 

I was thinking about it, and the body (human or animal) has wonderful ways of looking after and healing itself. Dogs go all the time without having their anal glands expressed. I'm going to go with my instinct... I don't think Snoops is having that serious of a problem (as it seems to be improving). Of course, if that changes, I will be sure to have him to the doctor ASAP! But for now, maybe some things are better left alone rather than nitpick too much. Otherwise, I would have Snoops to the vet every other day for this, that, and the other!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

What makes them "compacted" or "irritated" that would require a human to intervene and have to help them?


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Todd... I'm not exactly sure. But from what I've heard/read - the glands are on either side of the anus (like little pockets). When the dog poops, some of the liquid from the poop gets trapped in the glands and builds up over time. 

I've also heard that they can expel on their own! 

Where is Myth Busters?... Someone get Jamie, Adam, Kari, Grant and Tory on this ASAP!


----------



## Daddy123 (Jul 3, 2009)

My dog was licking her butt frequently so I called the vet and she said it was probably just her anal gland. I looked at videos on the web how to do it and nothing came out when I did it.

Thinking I didn't know how and wanting to save money I brought her where I get her to be groomed. They only charge $10. She said there was very little in there. 

She kept licking her butt so I finally went at the vet. Didn't know she only would charge for the anal gland which cost me $20 I think. Wow I was glad it was done in her office and not my house. She put her finger in there and the stuff squirted her whole wall yuck.

So I guess if you can't get anything out yourself after learning how, it's better to let the vet do it. She was able to tell me there was no infection and she is doing much better now.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

good advice! merci D123!


----------

